# what's one food you ate as a kid that you cannot stomach now?



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 14, 2015)

Me? Canned veggies.

how i ate that as a kid is unknown to me as an adult. the texture, that tinny taste.. was at a chinese restaurant and mis-ordered. dish came out with some sauce based loosely on creamed corn. over rice. wow..i remember like creamed corn as a kid..now not so much.

you?


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 14, 2015)

I will second canned vegggies and add Swanson TV Dinners.


----------



## DamageInc (Jul 14, 2015)

Chef Boyardee Ravioli and 3-Star Salami are two that come to mind.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jul 14, 2015)

Any kind of meat. Over time my stomach started to struggle digesting it so I had to stop eating it. Still love the smell of BBQ


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 14, 2015)

Beets - bumper crop in the garden and overate them when I was about 10 and haven't wanted them since then. Every 5 years or so I will try them to see if it has changed .....it hasn't. I can't even smell them without wanting to gag.

Spaghetti o's and Chef Boyardee Ravioli and most campbell's soups (except tomato)


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 14, 2015)

In addition to the frozen/canned things mentioned above: any kind of sugary substance with any kind of savory...I remember loving salt on watermelon, for example...revolting to me now.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 14, 2015)

Jello...


----------



## XooMG (Jul 14, 2015)

I think my range has expanded greatly, and I can't easily think of any childhood foods I can't have today. Maybe Velveeta?


----------



## Jordanp (Jul 14, 2015)

Mmm pretty much any low quality canned/packaged foods nothing really comes to mind besides spaghetti and tomato sauce. It was made like every couple of days in my house with crappy canned tomato sauce, whole wheat pasta, and Kraft Parm. makes me shudder just thinking about..


----------



## WingKKF (Jul 14, 2015)

McDonalds and a lot of other major fast food brand burgers. Once in a blue moon, when I do it out of nostalgia or expedience, I regret it.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jul 14, 2015)

Balut and Durian


----------



## Asteger (Jul 14, 2015)

margarine, hot dogs, many of the above


----------



## havox07 (Jul 14, 2015)

Those banana marshmallow candies. Or anything super sweet like cakes with that fake frosting.


----------



## MAS4T0 (Jul 14, 2015)

Sausages and hot-dogs.


----------



## Godslayer (Jul 14, 2015)

Like mentioned b4 canned ravioli. Lesser quality candies arent as appealing now either.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 14, 2015)

Tripe.


----------



## Butters (Jul 15, 2015)

Canned spaghetti. Loved that shite when I was a kid but haven't eaten in years. It's not that I couldn't, there's just so many better things to eat. 

There's a lot of things I wouldn't eat as a kid that I love now. Olives, anchovies, beer....

I'm still not a fan of lower intestinal offal. I was working in France a while ago and they provided food for us while we worked in the winery. I understand a little French, so when asked 'do you like sausage, it's a unique delicacy' I replied 'yes, of course'. I was then introduced to anduoillette, which looks and smells a like like a steaming turd. It's essentially low, low intestine stuffed with coarse chopped pieces of more intestine. I had to force it down to be polite and was almost gagging. The organs and upper offal I'm ok with, and even like if done well. The poo chute however should go in the bin and stay there..


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 15, 2015)

Potted meat, vienna sausages, pimento cheese. I used to mix a can of potted meat with a can of beanie weenies and eat it with crackers for lunch.


----------



## MadDurrr (Jul 16, 2015)

Fast food: burgers (specifically from McDonald's), taco bell
From my culture: balut, diniguan 
Candy: fruity tootsie rolls, almond joy
Other things I loved as a kid, but hate now: SPAM, canned corn beef


----------



## gic (Jul 16, 2015)

cotton candy is just one of many candies I can't believe I once liked, Twinkies are also pretty repulsive..


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 16, 2015)

White bread fried in margarine. One of my first cooking attempts.


----------



## Dubrdr20 (Jul 16, 2015)

Uncooked shin ramen. I would crush the bag mix with the spicy powder and ate as snack.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 16, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> White bread fried in margarine. One of my first cooking attempts.



Sounds like stove top toast. Actually we used to have something similar for breakfast. We'd tear a hole in the middle and then cook an egg in the hole. I think I'd still like that though.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 16, 2015)

99Limited said:


> Sounds like stove top toast. Actually we used to have something similar for breakfast. We'd tear a hole in the middle and then cook an egg in the hole. I think I'd still like that though.



Frog/Toad in the hole! I used to top that with a slice of american cheese, and use the cut out part to make a small piece of cinnamon-sugar toast....hmmm, now I'm thinking how I could update that to make it worthwhile....


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember using various shaped cookie cutters for the egg, fun times when you're younger. Still like eggs and butter so that's not my pick for this thread.

I'd probably say anything processed, refined, canned, sugary, not cooked from scratch, etc. Zoodles, alphagetti, Kraft Dinner, hot dogs, fast food, soft-drinks, deli meat, as some examples


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 17, 2015)

all things salmon


----------



## Ucmd (Jul 17, 2015)

Canned beets

Fast food


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 17, 2015)

sachem allison said:


> all things salmon



Blasphemy!

Signed, 

A Seattlite


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 17, 2015)

That's interesting, I hated salmon and other healthier options when I was younger but like them now, it's like a complete 180° turnaround


----------



## Artichoke (Jul 18, 2015)

tjangula said:


> That's interesting, I hated salmon and other healthier options when I was younger but like them now, it's like a complete 180° turnaround



Same here. We had salmon twice this week which isn't unusual for us.

As far as what I had as a kid and can't stand: gamey, smelly lamb chops that my mother pan fried. Blerch!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 18, 2015)

chiffonodd said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Signed,
> 
> A Seattlite


I grew up in Oregon. My father was in the Navy and made nothing back in the 70's. We survived on what he fished and hunted and what my mother grew in the garden. You could only hunt during season which meant more often then not we ate salmon, breakfast, lunch and dinner. Smoked salmon, salmon jerky and every iteration in between.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 18, 2015)

sachem allison said:


> I grew up in Oregon. My father was in the Navy and made nothing back in the 70's. We survived on what he fished and hunted and what my mother grew in the garden. You could only hunt during season which meant more often then not we ate salmon, breakfast, lunch and dinner. Smoked salmon, salmon jerky and every iteration in between.



lol ok that makes sense then


----------



## brianh (Jul 18, 2015)

Orange Tang.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 20, 2015)

When I was a paperboy we would raid the drugstore pastry box. Now cannot eat pastry at all. Too sweet. As got older learned to like many things like Miso, bitter melon, okra, stuff didn't like as a kid.


----------



## clintonior (Jul 20, 2015)

any kind of ice cream cake.. cant handle the over sweetness now.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 20, 2015)

brianh said:


> Orange Tang.



I prefer the "poon" flavor nowadays myself! 

Vienna weiners
Campbell's soup(especially tomato)
Chef BoyarDee
Circus Peanuts
Canned Tuna
Hot Pockets
TV Dinners
Fruit Roll-ups
Macaroni and cheese-ANY KIND
Eggnog-BARF!


----------



## brianh (Jul 20, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I prefer the "poon" flavor nowadays myself!
> 
> Vienna weiners
> Campbell's soup(especially tomato)
> ...



Man, I agree with most of this list. Did we grow up in the same house? I can still do Hot Pockets, canned tuna... and sometimes mac n cheese but ONLY if it's high end with quality cheeses and panko topping.

Edit: we were born 14 days apart, same year. Makes so much sense.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 20, 2015)

Chris, if you are having an issue with egg nog it is because you are not using enough bourbon...


----------



## chinacats (Jul 20, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Chris, if you are having an issue with egg nog it is because you are not using enough bourbon...



I use cognac but agree in principle.


----------



## clintonior (Jul 21, 2015)

I should just say " High Fructose Corn Syrup" I pretty much dont like, enjoy or want anything made from this, even if it does taste good.. I cant imagine how much ive eaten as a kid mabye a whole days worth..lol


----------



## Karnstein (Jul 21, 2015)

soft cooked carrots, my grandmother cooked my dinner back when I was in elementary school and one of her favorites was minced meat with leek, potatoes and lots of carrots. I had to eat extra servings more often than not to put some flesh on my bones, which didn't worked thanks to my father's genes. 

I still like carrots, as long as they are either raw or only stir fried for a minute or two.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 21, 2015)

brianh said:


> Orange Tang.



haha..

not so sure i even like this as a kid. Sunny Delight makes me want to vomit.. i never liked it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 21, 2015)

i want to add one..

i CANNOT eat fake maple syrup. holy grossness..Aunt Jemima..or Log Cabin?!!! ..i practically drowned food in it as a kid.

now? no thanks. i've been known to bring a small bottle of real maple syrup.


----------



## lachance89 (Jul 21, 2015)

Dry meats


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 22, 2015)

Pizza rolls. Man I used to love those things.


----------



## Lucretia (Jul 22, 2015)

Dirt.


----------



## KCMande (Jul 22, 2015)

Blueberry muffins, actually any berries really. Used to love my grandmother's muffins. Now I can't stand anything made with berries. I despise seeds in my food.
And American cheese. Just thinking about it makes my stomach turn


----------

